# Four Wheeler Drop Spreader for Walks??



## Harold Finch (Jan 1, 2011)

Does anyone use a drop spreader on the back of their four wheeler for walks? I figured this would be better than a broadcast spreader because a drop wont fling salt off the walk. I saw one in the snow magazine a couple s**ts ago but dont recall the manufacturer. It was stainless steel and about 3 or 4 feet wide. Looked like you could load it with a decent amount of material. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

snow ex forums = they are talking about a new product they are bringing out that is a ground driven one. about 1/2 way down the page.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=126045

lots of other mftrs around also


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

We use these on our gators here. Work well. We use them for sidewalks.

http://accuspread.com/


----------

